# CRETE - beautiful island (1 p. p. p. - open to all !)



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete* (Greek: Κρήτη, _Kríti_ ['kriti]; Ancient Greek: Κρήτη, _Krḗtē_) is the largest and most populous of the Greek islands, the fifth-largest island in the Mediterranean Sea, and one of the 13 administrative regions of Greece. The capital and the largest city of Crete is Heraklion. It forms a significant part of the economy and cultural heritage of Greece while retaining its own local cultural traits (such as its own poetry, and music). Crete was once the center of the Minoan civilization (_circa_ 2700–1420 BC), which is currently regarded as the earliest recorded civilization in Europe.[1]

(From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

*Georgioupoli, St. Nicholas chapelle, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Almiros river, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria Gorge, Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna Lake, West Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros River, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros River, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Old Town, Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Exopoli, West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli Beach, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros River, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli Beach, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion Airport, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria Gorge, Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Old Harbour, Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Old Harbour, Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, South-West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli Beach, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Good Friends on the Almiros River, Crete 2010 (3) 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros River, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, South-West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros River, West Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Saint Nicholas Chapelle, Georgioupoli, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, South-West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Old Harbour, Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros River, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Old Harbour, Crete 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros Bay, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, after sunrise, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south-east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia beach, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Old Harbour, Crete 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros River, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, South-West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Old Harbour, Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, St. Nicholas Chapelle, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria Gorge, Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Exopoli, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Old Town, Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourtaliotiko Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, near old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania Old Town, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias at night, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sunset near Rethymno, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Old Harbour, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourtaliotiko Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Seli Ampelou, Lassithi, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dikti Cave, Lassithi, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Old Harbour, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania Lighthouse, Crete,2011.
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Old Harbour, Crete, 2011.
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Old Harbour, Crete, 2010.
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria Gorge near Agia Roumeli, West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania Old Harbour, Crete 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sunset near Rethymno, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros River, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros River, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros Bay, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros Bay, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Almiros river, Crete 2014*









my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalypso, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias beach, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania lighthouse, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonisi, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kotsifou canyon, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres beach, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

nick.english.dept said:


> Absolutely Stunning Pictures !
> Keep them coming !


*Many thanks for Your appreciation !!!*

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros River, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno Lighthouse, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, South-West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, West Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Old Town, Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros River, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli Beach, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Mathes, West Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, South-West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno Old Town, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cape Drapanos, West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Old Harbour, Crete 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, West Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli Cemetery, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria Gorge, Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli Cemetery, Crete 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Old Town, Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, South-West Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna Lake, West Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Old Harbour, Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros River, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli Beach, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourtaliotiko Gorge, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kotsifou canyon, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna Lake, West Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Old Town, Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros River, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Old Harbour, Crete 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cliffs near Loutro, South-West Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli - Kavros Road, West Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Old Harbour, Crete 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*St. Nicholas Chapelle, Georgioupoli, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna Lake, West Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros River, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna Lake, West Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna Lake, West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*South Coast near Chora Sfakion, Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros River, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, West Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Old Town, Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Old Harbour, Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros River, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, South-West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Old Town, Crete, 2010 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli Beach, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros River, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros Beach, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna Lake, West Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria Gorge, Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, South Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kendrodasos, west Crete, 2010 - sun, sand and water
*








my shot


----------



## Cartagenero_cool

I have been twice to Crete and can't get tired of repeating: Crete is my favorite place on Earth. My dream is to one day own a house or apartment there and live somewhere in that beautiful island. 
How could such a distant place and culture have robbed my heart?


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

^^ Indeed - Crete is a wonderful place !

*Kourna Lake, West Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros River, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria Gorge, Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna Lake, West Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli Beach, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli Cemetery, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, South-West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Old Town, Crete, 2010 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna Lake, West Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Orthodox Church in Georgioupoli, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros Beach, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros River, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros River, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros River, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Old Harbour, Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, Woulismeni lake, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kotsifou canyon, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, West Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria Gorge, Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, South Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Old Town, Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli - view of the Almiros Bay, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros Beach, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros River, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Old Town, Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*South Coast near Chora Sfakion, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Old Harbour, Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros Beach, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros River, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Old Harbour, Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Old Town, Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli Cemetery, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna Lake, West Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, South-West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli Beach, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, West Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli Beach, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Old Town, Crete, 2010 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria Gorge, Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros Beach, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna Lake, West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli Beach, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros River, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria Gorge, Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, South-West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete 2014 - "the dark side of the town"
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, St. Nicholas chapelle, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kendrodasos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna Lake, West Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete 2014 - "the dark side of the town"
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria Gorge, Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Old Harbour, Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, West Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli Beach, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Old Harbour, Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion Airport, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna Lake, West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyromouri, West Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Old Harbour, Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros River, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fortezza in Rethymno, Crete 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli Beach, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli Cemetery, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros River, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna Lake, West Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, South-West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Old Harbour, Crete 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old town, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, West Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, South-West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli Beach, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## bork

Too many *Katarzyna DJ*'s pics...


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros River, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Old Town, Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli Cemetery, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria Gorge, Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kendrodasos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros River, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna Lake, West Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Old Harbour, Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli Beach, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete 2014 - "the dark side of the town"
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, inside Koules fortress, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalypso, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourtaliotiko Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace - entrance, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna Lake, West Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Old Harbour, Crete 2009* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Old Town, Crete 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros River, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, South-West Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna Lake, West Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli Cemetery, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Old Harbour, Crete 2009* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Linoperamata, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Old Town, Crete 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Old Harbour, Crete 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Old Harbour, Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, West Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, middle Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras beach, Crete, 07.07.2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna Lake, West Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, South-West Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*South Coast, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete 2014 - "the dark side of the town"
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros River, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli Beach, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Old Harbour, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria Gorge, Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros Beach, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, West Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, old monastery, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, West Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno Old Town, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion Bay, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Old Town, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koules fortress, Heraklion, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros River, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli Beach, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, venetian walls, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cliffs near Petres,2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lassithi Plateau, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, inside Koules fortress, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kotsifou Canyon, South Crete, 014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias at night, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Old Harbour, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania's Kitty, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old town, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros Gorge, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourtaliotiko Gorge, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, inside Koules fortress, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, middle Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, Woulismeni lake, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kendrodasos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sunset near Rethymno, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania Old Town, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kotsifou Canyon, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, South Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Koules fortress, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni Bay, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalypso, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, lighthouse, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourtaliotiko Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Old harbour, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalypso, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sunset near Rethymno, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dikti Cave, Lassithi, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Seli Ampelou, Lassithi, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kokkina Chorafia, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Old Harbour, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonisi, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania lighthouse, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Petres, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## djole13

del


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kendrodasos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ammoudi, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Almiros river, Cete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, near old harbour, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lassithi Plateau, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Drapanos cape, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ammoudi, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sunset in Rethymno, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Old harbour, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old town, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros beach, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, Janissaries Mosque, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros Gorge, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sunset near Rethymno, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias by night, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ammoudi, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalypso, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kotsifou Canyon, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Koules fortress, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sunset near Rethymno, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia beach, Crete 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, South Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2009
*[








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, South Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Drapanos cape, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Drapanos cape, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, South Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalypso, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kotsifou canyon, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Drapanos cape, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kokkina Chorafia, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Frangokastello, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania lighthouse, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros Gorge, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias marina, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kotsifou canyon, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*In Kourtaliotiko Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dikti Cave, Lassithi, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourtaliotiko Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias beach at dusk, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sunset near Rethymno, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bridge over the Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias beach, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rocks near Kalypso, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli at night, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay and Plakias, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos beach, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, middle Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia beach, Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros Gorge, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014*
[








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kotsifou canyon, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ammoudi, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, old monastery, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourtaliotiko Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kotsifou canyon, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli - road to Mathes, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli,south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos beach, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## hugodiekonig

Katarzyna DJ said:


> *Plants and flowers of Crete
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my shot


ahahaha this is a very common flower in my country the Philippines


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

^^ In Crete too!

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, middle Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria Gorge, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete 2014 - "the dark side of the town"
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria Gorge, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Fournes, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria Gorge, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Drapanos cape, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sunset near Rethymno, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Asproulianoi, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, venetian walls, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli,south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello resident, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonisi, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, Woulismeni lake, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kotsifou canyon, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos beach, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## hugodiekonig

Katarzyna DJ said:


> *Frangokastello resident, 2014*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my shot


meow!! kitty kitty!! very cute cat!!!! :happy: meow!!!


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

^^ *Another photo of this cute cat...*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria Gorge, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros Gorge, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Asproulianoi, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria Gorge, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli,south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, inside Koules fortress, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kokkina Chorafia, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia beach, Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria Gorge, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourtaliotiko Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, South Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros Gorge, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Exopoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, near old harbour, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria Gorge, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Petres, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria Gorge, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, Woulismeni lake, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Unnamed cave near Plakias, South Crete, 2014 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, the Janissaries Mosque, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria Gorge, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos beach, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria Gorge, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Fournes, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats in Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria Gorge, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, venetian walls, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli,south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, near old harbour, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, Crete 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Asproulianoi, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourtaliotiko Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonisi, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Heraklion, inside Koules fortress, 2012








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, inside Koules fortress, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria Gorge, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old town, Crete, 2010
*








my sot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria Gorge, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria Gorge, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourtaliotiko Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, South Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria Gorge, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria Gorge, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourtaliotiko Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, St. Nicholas chapelle, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*In Samaria Gorge, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria Gorge, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, South Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias beach, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old town, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Imbros Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangocastello, south Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spinalonga, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old town, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old town, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria Gorge, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kotsifou canyon, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old town, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan ruins, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, Woulismeni lake, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bridge over Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ammoudi, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, archeological site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, archeological site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan ruins, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, St. Nicholas chapelle, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan ruins, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Almiros river,Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos beach, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, archeological site, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, St. Nicholas chapelle, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, archeological site, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan ruins, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, archeological site, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, archeological site, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan ruins, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, Woulismeni lake, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, archeological site, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, archeological site, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bridge over Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, archeological site, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion airport, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli beach, south Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan ruins, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos beach, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourtaliotiko Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*cat in Kourtaliotiko Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kotsifou canyon, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, archeological site, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, archeological site, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, archeological site, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kotsifou canyon, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## MountMan

*The Entrance to the Arkadiou Monastery near Rethymnon, Crete, Greece*

The Entrance to the Arkadiou Monastery near Rethymnon, Crete, Greece by Fragga, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

^^ Welcome and thank you!

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, archeological site, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kotsifou canyon, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Koules fortress, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos beach, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourtaliotiko Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, archeological site, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kotsifou canyon, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourtaliotiko Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno beach, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, archeological site, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*In Kotsifou canyon, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kotsifou canyon, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, archeological site, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Koules fortress, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kotsifou canyon, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Koules fortress, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, archeological site, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*In Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Koules fortress, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, archeological site, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, archeological site, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourtaliotiko Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cat from Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*In Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kotsifou canyon, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cat from Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda beach, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, inside Koules fortress, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*In Kourtaliotiko Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, archeological site, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda beach, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, archeological site, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion airport, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rocks near Petres, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, near Sfakia, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, near Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## MountMan

*Rethymnon Revisited*

Couldnt resist a couple of early morning trips to Rethymnon. Love these small streets when all is quiet.
Rethymnon Revisited by JHHALL2010., on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, in Koules fortress, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, near Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, archeological site, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, near Sfakia, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sunset in Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, near Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, near Sfakia, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sfakia, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, lighthouse, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Koules fortress, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Petres, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, near Sfakia, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, archeological site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sfakia, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, inside Koules fortress, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, near Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, (Spinalonga), east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rocks near Petres, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, lighthouse, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, archeological site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, cats in Koules fortress, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Petres, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, archeological site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, "Iron Gate", west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, archeological site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Koules fortress, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, near Sfakia, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rocks near Petres, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*In Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, archeological site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, archeological site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Petres, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, archeological site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, near Sfakia, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Koules fortress, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Seli Ampelou, Lassithi, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Inside Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rocks - Foinix near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, archeological site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli beach, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalypso, near Plakias, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, archeological site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos beach, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Koules fortress, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, archeological site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, near Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## beli85

Sunset over Chanias Lighthouse - Crete, Greece by Dutchflavour, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Petres, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, archeological site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Koules fortress, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos beach, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, cat in Koules fortress, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*In Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, archeological site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa fortress, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias beach, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, near Heraklion, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stylos, near Chania, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rocks near Petres, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat

*The road between Heraklion and Hersonissos*

The road between Heraklion and Hersonissos by Letty*, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*Creta Maris Beach Resort*

Creta Maris Beach Resort by Letty*, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*Creta Maris Beach Resort*

Creta Maris Beach Resort by Letty*, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Creta Maris Beach Resort by Letty*, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Creta Maris Beach Resort by Letty*, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Creta Maris Beach Resort by Letty*, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*Venetian fortress of Rocca al Mare*

Venetian fortress of Rocca al Mare by Letty*, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*Church of St. Titos*

Church of St. Titos by Letty*, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*Rethymno Alley Way*

Rethymno Alley Way by Adsab, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias beach, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lappa, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, archeological site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cat from Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, archeological site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, archeological site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia beach, near Heraklion, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat

*dans les rues du Palais du Roi Minos*

dans les rues du Palais du Roi Minos by LILI 296.....de retour .....!!!, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*Anastasia Villa Modi Platanias Chania Crete*

Anastasia Villa Modi Platanias Chania Crete by Unique Properties (UP) - www.up-crete.com, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Anastasia Villa Modi Platanias Chania Crete by Unique Properties (UP) - www.up-crete.com, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Anastasia Villa Modi Platanias Chania Crete by Unique Properties (UP) - www.up-crete.com, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Anastasia Villa Modi Platanias Chania Crete by Unique Properties (UP) - www.up-crete.com, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Anastasia Villa Modi Platanias Chania Crete by Unique Properties (UP) - www.up-crete.com, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

rethymnon by thomancan, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa fortress, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stylos, near Chania, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, archeological site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat

Moni Preveli, Crete by georgeplakides, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*Ancient Kameiros, *

Ancient Kameiros, Crete by Nigel Rudyard, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*Minoan Palace of Festos*

Minoan Palace of Festos, Crete by Christian Böcker, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*Roman City, *

Roman City, Crete by Christian Böcker, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*Minoan Palace of Festos, Crete*

Minoan Palace of Festos, Crete by Christian Böcker, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*Polyrrinia*

Polyrrinia, Crete by Christian Böcker, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, near Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias beach, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, archeological site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia beach, near Heraklion, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros beach, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Katholiko monastery, near Chania, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, east Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dafnes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dafnes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia beach, near Heraklion, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, archeological site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Dafnes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias beach, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Malia, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Katholiko monastery, near Chania, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos beach, near Sfakia, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, inside venetian fortress, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Triada, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## importedfromserbia

Katarzyna DJ said:


> *Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my shot


What the last pic posted is about?!


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stylos, near Chania, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, near Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos, east Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Koules fortress, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo

Awesome place, full of mysticism. :drool:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, archeological site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Dafnes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, archeological site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, archeological site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, archeological site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cat from Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Dafnes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dafnes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012









*my shot


----------



## PinPeat

Untitled by Lefteris Kriaris, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat

The sun shining on all that dew - it looks almost like snow.
The sun shining on all that dew - it looks almost like snow. by Ia Löfquist, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Untitled by Lefteris Kriaris, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Early morning. by Ia Löfquist, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Neápoli,
Colourful. by Ia Löfquist, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Deserted. by Ia Löfquist, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Still flowers. by Ia Löfquist, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat

The Courtyard, Arkadi Monastery
The Courtyard, Arkadi Monastery by John C. House, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, inside Koules fortress, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Katholiko monastery, near Chania, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, east Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Anogeia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Koules fortress, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari near Hersonissios, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Katholiko monastery, near Chania, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Dafnes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Inside Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dafnes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Koules fortress, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Katholiko monastery, near Chania, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arolithos near Heraklion, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies Gorge near Kato Zakros, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Katholiko monastery, near Chania, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arolithos near Heraklion, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos beach, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, archeological site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Inside Spinalonga, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dikti Cave, Lassithi, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Dafnes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, archeological site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies Gorge near Kato Zakros, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, east Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Inside Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Dafnes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia beach, near Heraklion, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cat from Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ruins of Katholiko monastery, near Chania, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Dafnes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spinalonga, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies Gorge near Kato Zakros, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies Gorge near Kato Zakros, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia beach, near Heraklion, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, inside Koules fortress, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, archeological site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dafnes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa fortress, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, inside venetian fortress, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari near Hersonissios, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, near Heraklion, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, archeological site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014 - sun, sand and water
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies Gorge near Kato Zakros, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arolithos near Heraklion, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies Gorge, near Kato Zakros, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, near Heraklion, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies Gorge near Kato Zakros, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, central-west, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Dafnes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Dafnes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spinalonga, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies Gorge near Kato Zakros, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, archeological site, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, central-west, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Anogeia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Dafnes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spinalonga, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies Gorge near Kato Zakros, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, central-west, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## prenotaora

These images are stunning. congratulations


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## prenotaora

*Sicilia bellissima isola*

*La Sicilia*, ufficialmente Regione Siciliana, è una regione italiana autonoma a statuto speciale, con capoluogo Palermo.

Il territorio della regione è costituito quasi interamente dall'isola, la più grande isola dell'Italia e del Mediterraneo; la parte rimanente è costituita dagli arcipelaghi delle Eolie, delle Egadi e delle Pelagie e dalle isole di Ustica e Pantelleria. È la regione più estesa d'Italia e il suo territorio è ripartito in 390 comuni a loro volta costituiti in nove province. È l'unica regione italiana ad annoverare due città fra le dieci più popolose del Paese: Palermo e Catania. È bagnata a nord dal Mar Tirreno, a sud dal Mar di Sicilia, a est dal Mar Ionio e a nord-est dallo stretto di Messina che la separa dalla Calabria. Se volete visitare queste meraviglie e volete pure risparmiare, vi suggerisco *prenotaora.com*.

Isola Bella Taormina.










Faraglioni di Acitrezza










Acicastello


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

^^ This is Crete??? :hmm: But perhaps not...

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, central-west, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies Gorge near Kato Zakros, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias beach, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli beach, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, central-west, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, near Heraklion, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Koules fortress, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, central-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maroulas, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Eleftherna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Dafnes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan palace ruins, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia beach, near Heraklion, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Dimitros near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rogdia, near Heraklion 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spinalonga, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*End of Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arolithos near Heraklion, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spili, central-west, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Petres, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan palace ruins, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan palace ruins, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, central-west, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala beach, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari near Hersonissios, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros, near Chania, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan palace ruins, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari near Hersonissios, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rogdia, near Heraklion 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, central-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies Gorge near Kato Zakros, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gramvoussa fortress, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan palace ruins, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, central-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala beach, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Eleftherna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Eleftherna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras beach, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arolithos, near Heraklion, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, central-west, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos beach, near Chania 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan palace ruins, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Eleftherna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, central-west, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Eleftherna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Koules fortress, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonisi, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Dafnes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros, near Chania, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonisi, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan palace ruins, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros, near Chania, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora beach, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, central-west, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies Gorge near Kato Zakros, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spinalonga, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spinalonga, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala beach, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonisi, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spinalonga, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno lighthouse, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros beach, near Chania, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonisi, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa fortress, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maroulas, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos beach, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arolithos near Heraklion, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stylos, near Chania, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, central-west, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat

Gate of Athena Archegetis seen through Pillars, Remains of the Roman Agora, Roman period (east of the Ancient Agora), Athens, Greece

Gate of Athena Archegetis seen through Pillars, Remains of the Roman Agora, Roman period (east of the Ancient Agora), Athens, Greece by Seanbmurphy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Acrocorinth by solerab, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Aigio Achaias

Aigio Achaias Greece by aspinoulas67, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Stairs at the Old Fortress, Kerkira

IMG_4234 by mooncross, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

View from the New Fortress, Kerkira, Corfu

IMG_4244 by mooncross, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Moni Preveli Monestary

Moni Preveli Monestary by wesbran, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Crete by wesbran, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Marina Kalamata

Marina Kalamata_0069 by Kostas Menounos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

temple ancient messini kalamata 

IMG_5204 temple ancient messini kalamata greece by colinscott210, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Old Kalamata_0801 by Kostas Menounos, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gramvoussa fortress, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat

Thessaloniki

Macedonia, Thessaloniki, seafront Nikis av and urban scape view from atop the White Tower #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Macedonia, Greece, Agio Oros, Dochiariou greek orthodox monastery (10th century), 16-ray crosses in the form of macedonian star #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Old vs New by pap.x, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Dear PinPeat! Beauty photos, but this is *ONLY CRETE* photos thread!



*Near Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near palace ruins, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat

*OK Sorry!!!!!!! sir!!!! ..*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gramvoussa fortress, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

PinPeat said:


> *OK Sorry!!!!!!! sir!!!! ..*


kay: All right, my Friend!

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, "Iron Gates", west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spinalonga, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonisi, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gramvoussa fortress, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Malia, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Parra 1

Katarzyna DJ said:


> *Phalassarna beach, west Crete, 2010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my shot


Very nice beach! :cheers:


----------



## Parra 1

Katarzyna DJ said:


> *Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my shot


Just Beautiful! :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gramvoussa fortress, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*In Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gramvoussa fortress, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros, near Chania, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gramvoussa fortress, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan palace ruins, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spinalonga, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gramvoussa fortress, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Katholiko monastery, near Chania, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonisi, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Koules fortress, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa fortress, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros, near Chania, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gramvoussa fortress, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa fortress, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa fortress, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Dafnes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gramvoussa fortress, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, near Heraklion, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos beach, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spinalonga, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spinalonga, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, Psiloritis top, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gramvoussa fortress, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Peebles near Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gramvoussa fortress, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan palace ruins, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gramvoussa fortress, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia beach, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonisi, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras beach, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins

Bent rocks, Samaria Gorge


----------



## Eric Offereins

Southern Crete


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, near Loutro, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gramvoussa fortress, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spinalonga, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, archeological site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia beach, near Heraklion, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos beach, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos beach, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Malia, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos beach, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gramvoussa west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonisi, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia beach, near Heraklion, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos beach, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan palace ruins, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala beach, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins

Katarzyna DJ said:


> *Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my shot


Isn't that looking down from mount Idi on the Nida plateau? I have been on the summit of that mountain as well.
About 10 years ago, so no pics.


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonisi, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouverneto monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonisi, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rogdia, near Heraklion 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sissi, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins

Samaria Gorge, western Crete


----------



## Eric Offereins

Samaria Gorge, western Crete


----------



## Eric Offereins

Agh. Roumeli (at the end of the Samaria Gorge)


----------



## Eric Offereins

Loking down from Mount Idi on the Nida Plateau, central Crete (old scanned pic).


----------



## Eric Offereins

Heraklion


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

^^ Very nice. More please! 

*Gerani, near Chania, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sissi, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, near Loutro, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## nick.english.dept

SPECTACULAR ! 


Katarzyna DJ said:


> *Balos, west Crete, 2014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia beach, near Heraklion, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Anogeia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Nida plateau, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Anogeia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, east Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Nida plateau, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonisi, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonisi, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos, east Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Nida plateau, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Nida plateau, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Faneromeni monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arolithos, near Heraklion, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrondissi monastery, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, near Heraklion, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, near Sitia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Faneromeni monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, near Sitia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Faneromeni monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, near Heraklion, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kapsa monastery, south-east, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos, east Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Nida plateau, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, near Sitia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sissi, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prassies gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies Gorge near Kato Zakros, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Toplou monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Inside Faneromeni monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, near Sitia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Faneromeni monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Toplou monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chochlakies village, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prassies gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chandras village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Toplou monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Faneromeni monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrondissi monastery, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chandras village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, near Heraklion, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Nida plateau, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda beach, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prassies gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies Gorge near Kato Zakros, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, east Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Faneromeni monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies Gorge near Kato Zakros, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panayia Odegetria monastery, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prassies gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kapsa monastery, south-east, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos, east Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chandras village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Melidoni cave, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Malia, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Toplou monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Faneromeni monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, near Rethymno, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, near Heraklion, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, near Rethymno, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prassies gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chandras village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Nida plateau, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spili, west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, near Rethymno, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Toplou monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Inside Kapsa monastery, south-east, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia beach, near Heraklion, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Toplou monastery, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, near Rethymno, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kapsa monastery, south-east, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spili, west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panayia Odegetria monastery, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos beach, east Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Toplou monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arolithos, near Heraklion, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies village near Kato Zakros, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Toplou monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spinalonga, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kapsa monastery, south-east, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kapsa monastery, south-east, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, near Heraklion, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies Gorge near Kato Zakros, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrondissi monastery, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Savathiana monastery, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, near Sitia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Toplou monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Nida plateau, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Prophitis Ilias monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prassies gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalypso, near Plakias, south-west, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, east Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili monastery, near Rethymno, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panayia Odegetria monastery, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Faneromeni monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Faneromeni monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Timios Stavros monastery, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, near Heraklion, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies village near Kato Zakros, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*In Prassies gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Faneromeni monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Timios Stavros monastery, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo

Fishermen by Theophilos, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kapsa monastery, south-east, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Nida plateau, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, near Sitia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Vrondissi monastery, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kapsa monastery, south-east, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, near Sitia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrondissi monastery, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Toplou monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Knossos minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spinalonga, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bridge over Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Savathiana monastery, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Timios Stavros monastery, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies Gorge near Kato Zakros, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Faneromeni monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, east Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Nida plateau, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prassies gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili monastery, near Rethymno, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Faneromeni monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, near Sitia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Toplou monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Praissos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras beach, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chandras village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kapsa monastery, south-east, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, near Sitia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili monastery, near Rethymno, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Nida plateau, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Knossos minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias beach, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## brick84

What a beautiful island.

Amazing. Great photos!


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prassies village, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Nida plateau, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Near Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Savathiana monastery, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, east Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Praissos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Toplou monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrondissi monastery, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arolithos, near Heraklion, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Toplou monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Faneromeni monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, inside venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spili, west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prassies gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kapsa monastery, south-east, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chandras village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panayia Odegetria monastery, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, near Heraklion, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Savathiana monastery, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonisi, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies Gorge near Kato Zakros, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Faneromeni monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Timios Stavros monastery, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias beach, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies Gorge near Kato Zakros, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, near Rethymno, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, archeological site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prassies gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spili, west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Praissos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Toplou monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bridge over Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prassies village, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, east Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, near Sitia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Timios Stavros monastery, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Inside Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, inside venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos, east Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Inside Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Praissos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kotsifou canyon, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, near Sitia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonisi, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spili, west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prassies gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chandras village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chandras village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Savathiana monastery, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, near Heraklion, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, inside Koules fortress, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Timios Stavros monastery, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Faneromeni monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kapsa monastery, south-east, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrondissi monastery, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies Gorge near Kato Zakros, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, near Sitia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prassies village, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat

Myrtos...


Myrtos by A-Martin-H, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, near Heraklion, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos, east Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*In Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, near Rethymno, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, archeological site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Faneromeni monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prassies village, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Toplou monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras beach, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili monastery, near Rethymno, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies Gorge near Kato Zakros, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prassies gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, near Heraklion, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spili, west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos beach, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prassies village, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, east Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Savathiana monastery, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prassies gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spili, west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anopolis, near Loutro, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chandras village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, near Rethymno, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras beach, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Toplou monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies Gorge near Kato Zakros, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili monastery, near Rethymno, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos, east Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prassies gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Timios Stavros monastery, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chandras village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*End of Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Toplou monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chochlakies village, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prassies village, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, near Rethymno, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kapsa monastery, south-east, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

^^ Thank You!

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, near Rethymno, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Toplou monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prassies gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia beach, near Heraklion, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, near Sitia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chandras village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Toplou monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrondissi monastery, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arolithos, near Heraklion, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, archeological site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia beach, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Inside Toplou monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos, east Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anopolis, near Loutro, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora beach, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prassies village, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies Gorge near Kato Zakros, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias beach, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Toplou monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prassies village, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Plants and flowers of Crete








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prassies gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos, east Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies Gorge near Kato Zakros, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prassies village, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, near Sitia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, near Loutro, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Faneromeni monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat

*Thank you so so much for all the likes!!!!!! you are the best!* :cheers:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*And very thanks for all yours likes !!!!!!*

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prassies village, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrondissi monastery, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras beach, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Inside Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prassies gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, near Rethymno, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kapsa monastery, south-east, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Toplou monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos, east Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, near Rethymno, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, near Rethymno, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonisi, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies village near Kato Zakros, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, near Sitia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, near Heraklion, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Timios Stavros monastery, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kapsa monastery, south-east, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panayia Odegetria monastery, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, archeological site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrondissi monastery, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos beach, east Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prassies gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Savathiana monastery, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prassies village, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prassies village, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, near Rethymno, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, east Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*In Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prassies village, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Toplou monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrondissi monastery, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Savathiana monastery, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Toplou monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Savathiana monastery, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, near Rethymno, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras beach, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kapsa monastery, south-east, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos, east Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonisi, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, near Rethymno, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Savathiana monastery, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos beach, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Toplou monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Praissos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos beach, east Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, near Rethymno, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants anf flowers of Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, near Rethymno, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Dimitros near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spinalonga, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kapsa monastery, south-east, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koufi Petra monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, near Rethymno, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pigi village, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koufi Petra monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, near Chania, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, near Rethymno, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Knossos minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koufi Petra monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xirolimni near Palaikastro, east Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pigi village, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xirolimni near Palaikastro, east Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koufi Petra monastery, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koufi Petra monastery, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Faneromeni monastery, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xirolimni near Palaikastro, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, underwater, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, near Rethymno, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, archeological site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kotsifou canyon, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xirolimni near Palaikastro, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koufi Petra monastery, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Koules fortress, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xirolimni near Palaikastro, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pigi village, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kellaria village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, near Sitia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xirolimni near Palaikastro, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aretiou monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








m shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kotsifou canyon, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xirolimni near Palaikastro, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Aretiou monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








m shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, near Sitia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kotsifou canyon, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xirolimni near Palaikastro, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*In Kellaria village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, near Heraklion, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Inside Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodopos village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panayia Kera monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Dimitros near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rodopos village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, near Sitia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rodopos village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan necropoly, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Eleftherna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panayia Kera monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Dimitros near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Eleftherna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Prassies village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xirolimni near Palaikastro, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Prassies village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodopos village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodopos village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Dimitros near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodopos village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, near Heraklion, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koufi Petra monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Prassies village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodopos village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Eleftherna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rodopos village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Patsos gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rodopos village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Prassies village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pigi village, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xirolimni near Palaikastro, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Patsos gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia minoan ruins, near Heraklion, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro archeological site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Inside Aretiou monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








m shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xirolimni near Palaikastro, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan necropoly, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pigi village, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, near Heraklion, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aretiou monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








m shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Eleftherna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Koules fortress, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Patsos gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Patsos gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xirolimni near Palaikastro, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rodakino, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kotsifou canyon, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Patsos gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan necropoly, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rodakino, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Dimitros near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xirolimni near Palaikastro, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodopos village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sfinari, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*In White Mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodopos village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sivas village, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Patsos gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sivas village, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pigi village, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panayia Kera monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rogdia, near Heraklion 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodopos village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, near Sitia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anopolis, near Loutro, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Anogeia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodopos village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Patsos gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sivas village, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xirolimni near Palaikastro, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan necropoly, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Cave of Zeus, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora beach, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sivas village, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spinalonga, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spili, central-west, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chochlakies village, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sfinari, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan necropoly, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouverneto monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari near Hersonissios, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodopos village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sivas village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodopos village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Triopetra beach, south Crete, 2011








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Agios Nikolaos chapelle, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Aretiou monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








m shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Patsos gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Timios Stavros monastery, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koufi Petra monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*In White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rodopos village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Pasos village,west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panayia Kera monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Inside Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari near Hersonissios, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, near Sitia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sivas village, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari near Hersonissios, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari near Hersonissios, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rodopos village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koufi Petra monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Knossos, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Savathiana monastery, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos beach, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rodakino, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Knossos, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Agios Nikolaos chapelle, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sfinari, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos beach, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias beach, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xirolimni near Palaikastro, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Patsos gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa fortress, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies village near Kato Zakros, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Antonio227

Marvelous.


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pigi village, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, near Heraklion, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Dimitros near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sivas village, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari near Hersonissios, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Koules fortress, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Prassies village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ravdoucha village, west Crete, 2011 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Pasos village,west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rodopos village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Knossos, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania old harbour, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, near Heraklion, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*End of Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, near Heraklion, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kapsa monastery, south-east, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourtaliotiko Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ravdoucha village, west Crete, 2011* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Milatos cave, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dikti Cave, Lassithi, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agioi Deka, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos beach, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Milatos cave, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rogdia,central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Toplou monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dikti Cave, Lassithi, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Toplou monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Petres, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rodopos village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Toplou monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnatos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ravdoucha village, west Crete, 2011 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dikti Cave, Lassithi, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonisi, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Melidoni cave, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Omalos plateau, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## openlyJane

Fabulous shot!


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Thank you, Jane !

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Omalos plateau, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xirolimni near Palaikastro, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, near Loutro, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Argyromouri, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chochlakies village, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chochlakies village, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kalathas, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Patsos gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Milatos cave, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rogdia, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Zeus cave, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panayia Kera monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ravdoucha village, west Crete, 2011* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Omalos plateau, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sfakia, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Toplou monastery, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dikti Cave, Lassithi, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Omalos plateau, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Vamos, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili monastery, near Rethymno, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Dimitros near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnatos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agioi Deka, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sfakia, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Savathiana monastery, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ravdoucha village, west Crete, 2011 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Vamos, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Omalos plateau, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dafnes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Knossos, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## gnesener

Katarzyna DJ, thank you for all your photos from Crete...Great job! :applause: :master: :cheers2:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

^^Thank you my Friend! Crete is my second house.
Specially for You.

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, underwater, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sivas village, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda bay, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Vakai

A diverse and interesting landscape.


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rodakino, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Dimitros near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos beach, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros beach, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2009








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, fortezza, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arolithos village, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arolithos village, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros beach, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Melidoni cave, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chiona village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodopos village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mades village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chiona village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kavros, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chiona village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chiona village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Mades village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cliff near Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mades village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cliff near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Maleme, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Zeus cave, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chiona village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Arolithos village, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mades village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Nida plateau, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chiona village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos beach, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mades village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mades village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Axos village, west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mades village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Axos village, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chiona village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chiona village beach, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Poros, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chiona village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Axos village, west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Poros, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Poros, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mades village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Axos village, west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aretiou monastery, east, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Poros, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chiona village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Mades village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Poros, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Axos village, west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mades village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Axos village, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

* Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias beach, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mades village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aretiou monastery, east, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias beach, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Beach or island?

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme stoned beach, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Foinix (Finikas), south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chiona village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Agios Nikolaos chapelle, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Axos village, west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Axos village, west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Agios Nikolaos chapelle, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chiona village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Livaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chiona village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias beach, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chiona village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Axos village, west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mades village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Axos village, west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mades village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras beach, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village beach, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Agios Nikolaos chapelle, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mades village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mades village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chapelle in Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Poros, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chiona village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, in venetian fortress, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Knossos, minoan palace, 2014








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Agios Nikolaos chapelle, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Nar Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow

Katarzyna DJ said:


> *Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my shot


Beutiful shot :cheers:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

^^ Thank you, Friend!

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mades village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Plants and flowers of Crete








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Agios Nikolaos chapelle, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Valentinee

I wish I visited Crete soon. Looks like a beautiful surprise out of the touristic crowned attractions in Europe.


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

^^ Really - amazing place!

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina beach, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Dukljanka

Valentinee said:


> I wish I visited Crete soon. Looks like a beautiful surprise out of the touristic crowned attractions in Europe.


Lefkada is also beautiful, I was there in 2014.


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mades village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mades village beach, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Agios Nikolaos chapelle, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Axos village, west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias beach, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Mochlos, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## modestman

Beautiful picture the last one every piece of land has unique terrain and the terrain of crete is even unique among greece,turkey,croatia or italy.


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mades village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mades village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias beach, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## modestman

Katarzyna DJ said:


> *Balos, west Crete, 2014*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my shot


These islands are newly connected ?


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Agios Nikolaos chapelle, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Axos village, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## emilsi

Thank you so much for amazing photographs! I love them really


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arolithos village, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Don Porfirio Díaz

12


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Agios Nikolaos chapelle, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Agios Nikolaos chapelle, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins

Zeus cave, Lassithi plateau:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave of Zeus (Dikti Cave), east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Livaniana village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Agios Nikolaos chapelle, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pacheia Ammos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pacheia Ammos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asomatos village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Selinari, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pacheia Ammos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymbari, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Selinari, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pacheia Ammos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Pacheia Ammos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asomatos village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Pacheia Ammos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymbari, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymbari, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Muhamed Krasniqi

:cheers:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Selinari, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Agios Nikolaos chapelle, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Selinari, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asomatos village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## alter100

Katarzyna DJ said:


> *Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my shot



*Walk on the promenade..... Coffee or lunch !!*:cheers:
*Very Happy Sheep !!*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Pacheia Ammos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kolymbari, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymbari, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asomatos village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pacheia Ammos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bridge over Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Selinari, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Selinari, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pacheia Ammos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Pacheia Ammos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Asomatos village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pacheia Ammos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pacheia Ammos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pacheia Ammos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kolymbari, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Pacheia Ammos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Selinari, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pacheia Ammos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pacheia Ammos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos beach, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Selinari, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos beach, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Selinari, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion bay, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias beach, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asomatos village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pacheia Ammos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Selinari, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pacheia Ammos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymbari, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Selinari, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kolymbari, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Selinari, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Agios Nikolaos chapelle, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra beach, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Pacheia Ammos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra beach, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pacheia Ammos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pacheia Ammos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pacheia Ammos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Selinari, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Plants and flowers of Crete








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Pacheia Ammos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos beach, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pacheia Ammos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno beach, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra beach, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra beach, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Selinari, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pacheia Ammos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Fournes, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra beach, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora beach, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Voila village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Voila village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lakkoi village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Etia village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Voila village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos stoned beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Etia village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Asomatos village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Voila village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Etia village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Voila village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sfinari, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Voila village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Voila village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Etia village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Patsos gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Etia village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos beach, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Etia village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Stavros village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## charpentier

It's gorgeous, Katarzyna DJ, thank you for all.


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

^^I also thank you !

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## TravelAddict

Hello, i'm new member here, next time i will show you a beautiful scenery from Bali....after posting reaches 10


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Etia village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Voila village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Etia village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Voila village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Etia village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Etia village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Voila village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali beach, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Etia village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spinalonga, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia beach, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spinalonga, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Prassies village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Voila village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia beach, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spinalonga, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Fournes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spinalonga, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spinalonga, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia beach, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Etia village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Etia village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Etia village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Omalos plateau, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Voila village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Etia village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli beach, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Stavros village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pirgos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spinalonga, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Voila village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Etia village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pirgos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Etia village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Bali, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Etia village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Voila village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arolithos village, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011
*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spinalonga, east Crete, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Axos village, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pirgos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Bali, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros, near Chania, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xirolimni near Palaikastro, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Selinari, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Poros, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno beach, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia beach, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gournia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot

_*I'm leaving tomorrow for 2 weeks to Tunisia. After returning pictures of Sousse and Monastir!*_


----------



## Nikkodemo

Katarzyna DJ said:


> _*I'm leaving tomorrow for 2 weeks to Tunisia. After returning pictures of Sousse and Monastir!*_


Oh, I see the main reason of your absence in the forums.

Have a nice trip!!


----------



## Boyshow

*Askifou Plateau, Crete, Greece*









Askifou Plateau, Crete, Greece by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Akrotiri and the Island of Souda, Crete, Greece*









Akrotiri and the Island of Souda, Crete, Greece by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Hi friend, Katarzyna DJ, hope you come back home safe and sound. I heard on the news the situations in Tunisia.


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, soldiers cemetery, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spinalonga, east Crete, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prassies village, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spinalonga, east Crete, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asproulianos village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chiona village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rogdia, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ravdoucha village, west Crete, 2011 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnatos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Bali, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion bay, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Bali, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia beach, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia beach, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia beach, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalypso, near Plakias, south-west, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia beach, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aretiou monastery, east, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agioi Deka, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites village, wes Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, near Rethymno, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia beach, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asproulianos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia beach, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites village, wes Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Zeus cave, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Selinari, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sissi, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chandras village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Theriso gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chandras village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Timpaki villagie, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Timpaki village, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Timpaki village, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourtaliotiko gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourtaliotiko gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Timpaki village, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourtaliotiko gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, road to Pachnes top, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourtaliotiko gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Timpaki village, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, road to Pachnes top, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Toplou monastery, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livadia village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra beach, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## modestman

Katarzyna DJ we love the same photos every time in many threads, I mean almost every photo we love.


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

^^ you are right.

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala beach, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, road to Pachnes top, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livadia village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourtaliotiko gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Taverna near Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, road to Pachnes top, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livadia village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Triopetra, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livadia village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livadia village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Livadia village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Timpaki village, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra beach, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora beach, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora beach, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rocks in Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodopos village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourtaliotiko gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot​


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda bay, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymbari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymbari, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stylos, near Chania, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymbari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymbari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot​


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymbari, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chandras village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymbari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymbari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos beach, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lakkoi village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos beach, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymbari beach, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymbari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymbari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymbari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Levski Sofia

:cheers:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymbari, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Stavros village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Knosos Palace*


El palacio de Cnosos .IMG_2293 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Knosos Palace*


El palacio de Cnosos .IMG_2307 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Knosos Palace*


El palacio de Cnosos .IMG_2311 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Knosos Palace*


El palacio de Cnosos .IMG_2315 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Knosos Palace*


El palacio de Cnosos .IMG_2320 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymbari beach, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Stavros village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot​


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymbari, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot​


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymbari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna beach,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## DammianBB

Gouves,
https://flic.kr/p/yP2pKo


----------



## DammianBB

Heraklion,


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## DammianBB

The beast


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Eleftherna village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Eleftherna village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## jay_kiren

*beautiful picture !*

beautiful picture !


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## jay_kiren

*beautiful villa !*

beautiful villa !


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## jay_kiren

beautiful villa !


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## jay_kiren

nice ! Where was this taken ?


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Maroulas village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sitanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*In Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kolymbari, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna beachj,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymbari, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sfinari, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sfinari, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kolymbari, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village beach, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maroulas village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari beach, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village beach, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Dukljanka

Katarzyna DJ said:


> *Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my shot


amazing :nuts:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Achilla village, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora beach, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Achilla village, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora beach, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora beach, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni beach, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni beach, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni beach, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni beach, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Achilla village, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni beach, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Achilla village, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni beach, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnon bay, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Dukljanka

*Elafonisi Beach*










*by nikosmchairas*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni beach, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki beach, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni beach, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki beach, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni beach, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni beach, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni beach, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni beach, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Afrata village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni beach, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village beach, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki beach, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni beach, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki beach, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Damnoni, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara beach, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni beach, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara beach, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymbari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania beach, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Triopetra, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara beach, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Heraklion*


Heraclión .IMG_2271 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Heraklion*


Heraclión .IMG_2413 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Eleftherna village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara beach, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rocks near Damnoni, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Damnoni, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras beach, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki beach, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Damnoni, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kolymbari, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni beach, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara beach, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni beach, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara beach, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Damnoni, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni beach, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara beach, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni beach, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni bay, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras beach, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Damnoni, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot​


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania beach, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, near minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Dimitros, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Dimitros, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, Heraklion bay, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Dimitros, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Dimitros, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Damnoni, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Dimitros, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Plants and flowers of Crete








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki beach, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Dimitros, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Dimitros, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Dimitros, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni beach, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Dukljanka

*Maroulas, Rethymno*

Maroulas lies southeast of Rethymno and 10 kilometers from this city at an altitude of 240 meters. Most buildings date back to the Venetian period.










by *Eleanna Kounoupa*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agias lake, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Konstantinos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Inside Agia Kyriaki monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna beach,west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agias lake, West Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Konstantinos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Kyriaki monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion beach, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agias lake, West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Konstantinos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Konstantinos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Kyriaki monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Konstantinos village, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Inside Agia Kyriaki monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agias lake, West Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna beach,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Konstantinos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Kyriaki monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Konstantinos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Kyriaki monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agias lake, West Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia beach, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Konstantinos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Kyriaki monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Konstantinos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Kyriaki monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Kyriaki monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Kyriaki monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion beach, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*End of Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Konstantinos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Konstantinos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Konstantinos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010









*my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Konstantinos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Konstantinos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agias lake, West Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agias lake, West Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Platanias, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Kyriaki monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Platanias, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Platanias, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Kyriaki monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Konstantinos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Konstantinos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Konstantinos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, Woulismeni lake, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Konstantinos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Azokeramos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Kadıkoylu

Crête by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy je suis Paris, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








mz shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livadia village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livadia village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livadia village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Dimitros, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Kadıkoylu

Crete / Kreta: Kissamos by CBrug, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Selinari, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








mz shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livadia village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








mz shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








mz shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Inside Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








mz shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








mz shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








mz shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Dimitros, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








mz shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








mz shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








mz shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








mz shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Crete, south coast, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








mz shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot​


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








mz shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








mz shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








mz shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sivas village, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kendrodassos, west Crete 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kendrodassos, west Crete 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kendrodassos, west Crete 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kendrodassos, west Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kendrodassos, west Crete 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kendrodassos, west Crete 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sfinari, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








mz shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kendrodassos, west Crete 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pirgos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skinakas observatory, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Skinakas observatory central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Katholiko monastery, near Chania, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouvernetou monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouvernetou monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Houmeriakos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Houmeriakos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Galiskari beach, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epanochori village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Houmeriakos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Galiskari beach, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gouvernetou monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Goudouras village, southwest Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Galiskari beach, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Houmeriakos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epanochori village, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Goudouras village, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Galiskari beach, southwest Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epanochori village, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## rodineisilveira

*Crete: an island full of wonderful places*

Crete, the largest of the Greek islands, has wonderful places.
And, among the photos which I've seen, there are funny pictures involving a pelican, who was pranking with a dog.


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

^^Thank you for your interest!


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Houmeriakos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epanochori village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epanochori village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Houmeriakos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouvernetou monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Galiskari beach, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot​


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epanochori village, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Houmeriakos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouvernetou monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Galiskari beach, southwest Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Houmeriakos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epanochori village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Houmeriakos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Houmeriakos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Keras Kardiotissas monastery, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koufi Petra monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Milatos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kremasta monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Keras Kardiotissas monastery, cenrtal, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koufi Petra monastery, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Milatos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kremasta monastery, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Keras Kardiotissas monastery, cenrtal, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koufi Petra monastery, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Galiskari beach, southwest Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Galiskari beach, southwest Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epanochori village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Keras Kardiotissas monastery, cenrtal, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epanochori village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

^^I would wholeheartedly recommend Crete !

*Near Keras Kardiotissas monastery, central, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epanochori village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Keras Kardiotissas monastery, cenrtal, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epanochori village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kroustallenia monastery, central, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Anogeia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Milatos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kroustallenia monastery, central, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Goudouras village, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Goudouras village, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Milatos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koufi Petra monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia beach, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Goudouras village, southwest Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Koufi Petra monastery, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kremasta monastery, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kremasta monastery, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kremasta monastery, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kremasta monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Milatos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna beach,west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kremasta monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kremasta monastery, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asomatos village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kroustallenia monastery, central, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kroustallenia monastery, central, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*In Kroustallenia monastery, central, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koufi Petra monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koufi Petra monastery, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*In Koufi Petra monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Houmeriakos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lato, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi sands, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouvernetou monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouvernetou monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Inside Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Out of Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Keras Kardiotissas monastery, central, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, near minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cretan sea at Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Etia village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Etia village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Etia village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Etia village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, view from minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Etia village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Etia village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, view from minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Etia village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Etia village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Etia village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Etia village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourtaliotiko gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Etia village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Houmeriakos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Neapoli village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourtaliotiko gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Etia village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourtaliotiko gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Etia village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos beach, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Etia village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Lupic

nice


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Etia village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Milatos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Etia village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, near Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, inside venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourtaliotiko gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot​


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, near minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Karfi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Karfi village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, view from minoan site, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Inside Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Karfi village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, near minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kendrodassos, west Crete 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kendrodassos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Karfi village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Karfi village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Karfi village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Etia village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and Flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and Flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Karfi village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, view from minoan site, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Karfi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Karfi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Karfi village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chromonastiri village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Karfi village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chromonastiri village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Spinalonga, east Crete, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chromonastiri village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Aretiou monastery, east, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Selinari, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot​


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chromonastiri village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Selinari, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aretiou monastery, east, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chromonastiri village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aretiou monastery, east, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Aretiou monastery, east, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Chromonastiri village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chromonastiri village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aretiou monastery, east, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Karfi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Aretiou monastery, east, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Karfi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aretiou monastery, east, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, view from minoan site, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Karfi village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*In Chromonastiri village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, near minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chromonastiri village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chromonastiri village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chromonastiri village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, view from minoan site, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chromonastiri village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Etia village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Etia village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## sgproppick

Lovely place. Lovely shots. Over 2,400 of them


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Etia village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Etia village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Etia village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aspro village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, near Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aspro village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aspro village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Houmeriakos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aspro village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aspro village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aspro village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*In Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aspro village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aspro village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aspro village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Houmeriakos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Houmeriakos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aspro village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Houmeriakos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aspro village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Houmeriakos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Houmeriakos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Houmeriakos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aspro village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aretiou monastery, east, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Houmeriakos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aspro village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Etia village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tsoutsouros village, south Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, dark side of the city, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora beach, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village beach, southwest Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tsoutsouros village, south Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Tsoutsouros village, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tsoutsouros village, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agathia village, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Tsoutsouros village, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tsoutsouros village, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania beach, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, near minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tsoutsouros village, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aspro village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora beach, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Vathypetro minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Tsoutsouros village, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agathia village, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, ancient site, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, ancient site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, archeological site, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, ancient site, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, ancient site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, ancient site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, ancient site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, archeological site, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, ancient site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tsoutsouros village, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, near ancient site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia beach, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, ancient site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot​


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Tsoutsouros village, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, ancient site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, archeological site, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, archeological site, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, ancient site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras beach, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, ancient site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agathia village, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Tsoutsouros village, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania beach, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, ancient site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agathia village, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, ancient site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, ancient site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, ancient site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*South coast of Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, ancient site, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*South coast of Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, ancient site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tsoutsouros village, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mirtos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, archeological site, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Mirtos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*South coast of Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Mirtos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, ancient site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Platanias, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari village, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Mirtos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari village, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari village, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Mirtos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari village, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*South coast of Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triptis mountains, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Katholikou monastery, near Chania, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, ancient site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triptis mountains, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triptis mountains, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triptis mountains, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triptis mountains, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Katholikou monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Thriptis mountains, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Old Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Katholikou monastery, near Chania, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos cave, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triptis mountains, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triptis mountains, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Mirtos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari village, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Katholikou monastery, near Chania, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras beach, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triptis mountains, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Sissi, east Crete, 2010








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## -Urbicus-

Lovely Crete.. hope you to be there soon


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Faneromeni monastery, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triptis mountains, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Faneromeni monastery, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triptis mountains, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis beach, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Faneromeni monastery, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kyparissi village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mirtos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Kyparissi village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kyparissi village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Faneromeni monastery, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triptis mountains, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kyparissi village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tsoutsouros village, south Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Faneromeni monastery, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats & dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Thriptis mountains, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Toplou monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Thriptis mountains, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats & dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kyparissi village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kyparissi village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats & dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Krassi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kyparissi village, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Krassi village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archaeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kyparissi village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archaeological site, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Panormo, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archaeological site, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Krassi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sissi, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats & dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archaeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kyparissi village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Thriptis mountains, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archaeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archaeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kyparissi village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archaeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archaeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Vathypetro, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archaeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archaeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archaeological site, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sissi, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Kyparissi village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Galatas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourtaliotiko gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Itanos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Houmeriakos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Apesokari, minoan site, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stylos, minoan site, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Galatas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourtaliotiko gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stylos, minoan site, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Galatas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourtaliotiko gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cat from Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Thriptis mountains, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Galatas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stylos, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Kyparissi village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kyparissi village, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourtaliotiko gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kyparissi village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Odiyitria, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Apodoulou, minoan site, central Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Odiyitria, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Apesokari, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Krassi village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Apodoulou, minoan site, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Apesokari, minoan site, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mirtos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mirtos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia, minoan site, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kyparissi village, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Apodoulou, minoan site, central Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Achladia, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia, minoan site, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Achladia, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia, minoan site, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourtaliotiko gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Apodoulou, minoan site, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sklavokambos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mirtos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stylos, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rizinia, minoan site, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kokkino Chorio village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koumasa, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Nirou Chani, minoan site, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, archaeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mirtos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tripiti, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kyparissi village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mirtos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sklavokambos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tripiti, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koumasa, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mirtos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mirtos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rizinia, minoan site, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Apesokari, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tripiti, minoan site, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rizinia, minoan site, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stylos, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Nirou Chani, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stylos, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mirtos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Nerokouros, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tripiti, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tripiti, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sklavokambos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kokkino Chorio village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rizinia, minoan site, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Galatas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rizinia, minoan site, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Apodoulou, village, central Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lentas village, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Nirou Chani, minoan site, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sklavokambos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koumasa, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Galatas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triptis mountains, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Krassi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stylos, minoan site, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kokkino Chorio village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia, minoan site, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tripiti, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rizinia, minoan site, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stylos, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Nerokouros, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Toplou monastery, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Galatas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stylos, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Nerokouros, minoan site, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stylos, minoan site, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, Dorian city ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Galatas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koumasa, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triptis mountains, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

* Near Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Nerokouros, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mirtos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kokkino Chorio village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kokkino Chorio village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno beach, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos beach, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*In Toplou monastery, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kokkino Chorio village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kokkino Chorio village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phalassarna, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ravdoucha village, west Crete, 2011 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kokkino Chorio village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno beach, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kokkino Chorio village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros beach, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Vrysses, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kokkino Chorio village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kyparissi village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010








*my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, ancient site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Krassi village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, ancient site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, ancient site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, ancient site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lentas village, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triptis mountains, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Faneromeni monastery, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ravdoucha village, west Crete, 2011 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Milatos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow

*Sitia - Crete*









Something Blue by George Karydis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Agia, Crete*









Sans titre by Peter Myolo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Crete*









Sans titre by Peter Myolo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Crete - Κρήτη*









Sans titre by Peter Myolo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Crete*









Sans titre by Peter Myolo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Crete - Κρήτη*









Sans titre by Peter Myolo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Crete*









Sans titre by Peter Myolo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Crete island*









Sans titre by Peter Myolo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Crete*









Sans titre by Peter Myolo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Crete*









Sans titre by Peter Myolo, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kokkino Chorio village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kokkino Chorio village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos, village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Thriptis mountains, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kokkino Chorio village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos, village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lentas village, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Thriptis mountains, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Toplou monastery, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Lovricico

Congratulations, 3.000 pages and 60.000 post. Good job.


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

^^ Thank You, Lovricico!

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Krassi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Faneromeni monastery, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Krassi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lentas village, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lentas village, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*NearHersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012
*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*South coast of Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Knossos, minoan palace, 2014








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos cave, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Katholikou monastery, near Chania, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Sitia, east Crete, 2012








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kastellos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kastellos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kastellos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kremasta monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kremasta monastery, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kastellos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kremasta monastery, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lentas village, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Inside Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kastellos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda beach, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kastellos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2014 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Kastellos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kremasta monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kastellos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kastellos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kastellos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, inside venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Kastellos village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gouvernetou monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kremasta monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Marathi village, west crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kalyves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kastellos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kandanos village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Askifou village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Askifou village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Thriptis mountains, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kremasta monastery, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kalyves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouvernetou monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kandanos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora beach, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## wesdunn

Never been to Crete but the images here are amazing, very pretty islands..


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kandanos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kremasta monastery, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Hania22

A long sandy beach backed by several beach cafes all of which provide free parking, reasonable loos, and also the free use of sunbeds under awnings arranged in serried ranks near to the sea. In exchange all that they expect is that you buy just one drink (which you are going to do anyway!) If you have a car -...


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

^^Where's the beach?

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Marsupalami

What is this? I monastery for ants?! :nuts::lol::banana::bash:


Katarzyna DJ said:


> *Kremasta monastery, east Crete, 2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my shot


----------



## Marsupalami

looks amazing - is it easy to get a girlfriend there? - local ladies friendly towards foreign traveller guys?


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kremasta monastery, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, in venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, inside venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kandanos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, inside venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Askifou village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Inside Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Urban Legend

Iv'e been in Crete in 2012. 
Very beautiful island and the people are usually very friendly.


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## LIBERTAS

I so much wanna go to crete one day, many friends recommend it.


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

^^It's really beautiful island!

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kera, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kremasta monastery, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kera beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kremasta monastery, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kandanos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Marathi village, west crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, in venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Alikampos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello village, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora beach, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kera, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Marathi village, west crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, "Iron Gates", west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouvernetou monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kandanos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Marathi village, west crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ravdoucha village, west Crete, 2011 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouvernetou monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Marathi village, west crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## soncen




----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kandanos village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kandanos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora beach, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Askifou village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ravdoucha village, west Crete, 2011 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Marathi village, west crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, inside venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, inside venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Marathi village, west crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gouvernetou, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kandanos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Marathi village, west crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ravdoucha village, west Crete, 2011 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kandanos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos beach, west Crete, 2010*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kandanos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kandanos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, Near venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maroulas village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roustika village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kandanos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kokkino Chorio village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kapetaniana, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zaros village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola, near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kokkino Chorio village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola, near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cave near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kefalas, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola, near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kefalas, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola, near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourtaliotiko gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourtaliotiko gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dikti Cave, Lassithi, Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Akoumia, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Astiraki village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zaros village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Akoumia, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourtaliotiko gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Akoumia, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Inside Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kandanos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dikti Cave, Lassithi, Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Axos village, west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Askifou village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maroulas village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arolithos village, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Askifou village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dikti Cave, Lassithi, Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Axos village, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## abdelhamed

wow
thats is relaxation area.
thanx to nice pictures


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dikti Cave, Lassithi, Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Akoumia, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Axos village, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Amnissos village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dikti Cave, Lassithi, Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rizinia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos beach, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourtaliotiko gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rizinia, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Elster

South Coast Crete.

Crete's wild South coast by Twilight Tea, on Flickr


----------



## Elster

Crete is like a heaven, full of vegetation, mountainous and very diverse.


----------



## Elster

Steep shores of Crete's South by Twilight Tea, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Akoumia, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola, near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rizinia, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Axos village, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tripiti, minoan site, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arolithos village, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tripiti, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola, near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Askifou village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Askifou village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, view from minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rizinia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maroulas village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rizinia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Galatas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourtaliotiko gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arolithos village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Axos village, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourtaliotiko gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kastelli, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Galatas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Axos village, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kastelli, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, inside fortress, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskokefalo, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Akoumia, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Askifou village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Askifou village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011 (edited)
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Astiraki village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyromouri, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Askifou village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tripiti, minoan site, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panasos, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Akoumia, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Askifou village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Galatas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, view from minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalami, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourtaliotiko gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalami, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Akoumia, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*In Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kalami, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Akoumia, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panasos, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Askifou village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Astrophobia

*Chania/Crete*









apparencephotos


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Inside Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourtaliotiko gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Axos village, west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zaros village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Askifou village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ravdoucha village, west Crete, 2011 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kandanos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello village, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dikti Cave, Lassithi, Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kandanos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dikti Cave, Lassithi, Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arolithos village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arolithos village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Askifou village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dikti Cave, Lassithi, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Axos village, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arolithos village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Askifou village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Akoumia, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Axos village, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Axos village, west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Askifou village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kefalas, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tripiti, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arolithos village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Askifou village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Akoumia, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskokefalo, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Amnissos village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arolithos village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ravdoucha village, west Crete, 2011 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gavalochori village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Askifou village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## gorkill

Mirabello Gulf 


my


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kefalas, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Axos village, west Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Askifou village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kasteli, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola, near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kokkino Chorio village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dikti Cave, Lassithi, Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Askifou village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouvernetou monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Almiros river, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Askifou village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalami, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos beach, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot​


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asomatos village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalami, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kalami, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Dam, east Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Akoumia, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Askifou village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roustika village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panasos, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalami, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Dam, east Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dikti Cave, Lassithi, Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Akoumia, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panasos, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalami, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Dam, east Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, inside venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, view from minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mirtos, near minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Askifou village, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Dam, east Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panasos, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Askifou village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, in venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouvernetou monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

[*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Dam, east Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Akoumia, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, near minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Kalami, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourtaliotiko gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Amari Dam, east Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyromouri, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, inside venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Amari Dam, east Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*From Askifou village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Amari Dam, east Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*End of Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouvernetou monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Dam, east Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mirtos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouvernetou monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Stavros village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalami, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouvernetou monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourtaliotiko gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ravdoucha village, west Crete, 2011* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalami, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, near minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouvernetou monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalami, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Zaros village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Dam, east Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyromouri, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Just a question... how many of these pictures do you have? Over the past 25 months, you've uploaded some 75,000 Crete pictures here. Most seem to be taken between 2010 and 2014. That's between 4 and 5 years, roughly 40-50 pictures per day in the relevant period (uploaded at a rate of 100 per day or so). How long can you go on with the material you have?


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

^^Thanks for the question! Photography is my way to relax. I'm doing a day about 2000 - 4000 images. From Crete I have more than 250 000 photos and 100 000 from Turkey 2015, 2016.


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Beach near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Akoumia, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Dam, east Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Dam, east Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mirtos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Dam, east Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Dam, east Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourtaliotiko gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalami, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Askifou village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Dam, east Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Astiraki village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*End of Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panasos, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Akoumia, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Dam, east Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, in venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, near minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalami, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Dam, east Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Eirini, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Askifou village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalami, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ravdoucha village, west Crete, 2011 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, near minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Dam, east Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, view from minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, near minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asomatos village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, near minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, near minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## JennLatnor12345

Looks gourgeous!


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, near minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Dam, east Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, near minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, inside venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, southwest Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asomatos village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, near minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, near minoan site, east Crete, 20*12








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*South coast of Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, near minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, near minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, near minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery inside, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, near minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Askifou village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalami, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, archeological site, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouvernetou monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouvernetou monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, near archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, near archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Inside Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, east Crete, 2011 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Dam, east Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Dam, east Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Dam, east Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, near minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouvernetou monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, near minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Katholikou monastery, near Chania, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalami, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Keratokambos, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cheretiana, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Daïtro

So much good memories from Crete, 2013.


----------



## Antonio227

Crete is in my wish list.

Before dying, I have to visit this beautiful island.


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

I wish you to your dream come true. It is worth to go there!


----------



## Antonio227

^^

Thanks!


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Keratokambos, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cheretiana, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Katalagari, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sarakinas gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, near minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Milatos cave, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sarakinas gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Keratokambos, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Keratokambos, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Katalagari, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cheretiana, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Richtis gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

WOW !! 33 Guests here to see your Beautiful and Wonderful Photos Katarzyna DJ, Thanks and May God Bless you and Your Happy Free Country, dinner time, See ya later and Thanks and So Very well appreciate all your Great and Beautiful Photos, and 
This One Flower is for You, Thanks My / and all from all Our SSC Friendly Family Friends and SSC Brothers and Sisters thanks You from and to everyone here:grouphug: , Thanks !!


Katarzyna DJ said:


> *Plants and flowers of Crete*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

^^ It is very nice. I also thank you very much !!!! I wish you happiness and the same beautiful days.

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014. It's me !*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Katalagari, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Keratokambos, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sarakinas gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cheretiana, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sarakinas gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mirtos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Dam, east Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, near minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tripiti, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos cave, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Keratokambos, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, near minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phalassarna, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Keratokambos, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sarakinas gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Richtis gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, near archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Katalagari, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Katalagari, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, near minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, near archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cheretiana, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Keratokambos, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cheretiana, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cheretiana, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sarakinas gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, near minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sarakinas gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lassithi plateau, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Katalagari, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Katalagari, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Katalagari, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, near minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sarakinas gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Milatos cave, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, near minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Katholikou monastery, near Chania, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, near minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Katalagari, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*South coast of Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cheretiana, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos cave, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sfakia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, view from archaeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Katalagari, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, near minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Katalagari, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, near minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Richtis gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archaeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^WOW Katarzyna,  , thata's me in My Pool, how did you get up there on the mountain and get me swimming in my own pool, you peeping TOM , haha :lol:, LOL , Just kiddin, Beautiful and Fantastic photos , My/Our SSC Friendly Family Brother and SSC Friendly family friend to Everyone Here:grouphug:, 
Very NICE !! more please ,:banana: !! 
Smiles and Happiness always and forever, 
Chuck !!:cheers2:


Katarzyna DJ said:


> *Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aretiou monastery, east, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Katalagari, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aretiou monastery, east, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aretiou monastery, east, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aretiou monastery, east, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, 2011*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kandanos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kefalas, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Aretiou monastery, east, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cheretiana, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aretiou monastery, east, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

^^ *???? !!!!*



*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aretiou monastery, east, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, archaeological site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, archaeological site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, archaeological site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Richtis gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, archaeological site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, archaeological site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## casadu93

good country


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sarakinas gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Dam, east Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archaeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos cave, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Katholikou monastery, near Chania, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, view from minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, view from minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, view from venetian fortress, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mirtos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tripiti, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*South coast of Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, view from minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archaeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maroulas village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vouves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vouves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vouves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Richtis gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Askifou village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyromouri, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, near minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asomatos village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vouves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Inside Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vouves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sarakinas gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cheretiana, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panayia Odegetria monastery, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Elounda, east Crete, 2012








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, entrance of minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vouves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zaros village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, view of minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, near minoan site, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panasos, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, near minoan site, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, near minoan site, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zaros village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, near minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos cave, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, near minoan site, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, near minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, view from minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, near minoan site, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Meronas village, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Meronas village, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Meronas village, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Meronas village, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lakki village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni vllage, east Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoans ite, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, view from minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near minoan palace, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Meronas village, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lakki village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoansite, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pervolakia gorge, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, near minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, near minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoansite, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Vassiliki village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Meronas village, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Meronas village, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni vllage, east Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site,  central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, archaeological site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pervolakia gorge, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Akoumia, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Meronas village, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lakki village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, view from minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Hunter36




----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Dimitros, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutra village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Douliana, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, near minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Dimitros, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lakki village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutra village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutra village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos cave, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Dimitros, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Keratokambos, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutra village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Keratokambos, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutra village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutra village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrokastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutra village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfakia, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutra village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Meronas village, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos cave, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Keratokambos, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Megala Chorafia, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Keratokambos, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Douliana, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Dimitros, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Keratokambos, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Megala Chorafia, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfakia, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mirabello gulf, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Douliana, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutra village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Triada, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Pyrgos Myrtos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutra village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos cave, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Megala Chorafia, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Agia Triada, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Megala Chorafia, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Dimitros, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Douliana, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Dimitros, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Vathypetro, near minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tympaki, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tympaki, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vlachiana, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tympaki, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tympaki, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tympaki, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vlachiana, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrokastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Smari, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tympaki, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tympaki, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tympaki, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tympaki, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Megala Chorafia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Dimitros, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tympaki, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tympaki, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Megala Chorafia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Megala Chorafia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vlachiana, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tympaki, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tympaki, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tympaki, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos cave, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Megala Chorafia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrokastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Askifou village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tympaki, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Megala Chorafia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, near minoan site, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Smari, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Vassiliki village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vlachiana, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vlachiana, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfakia, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tympaki, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perama, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tympaki, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panayia Odegetria monastery, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malevizi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zaros village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx

*Goniais, Creta, Grecia*

sony dsc009085 by Ricardo Mangual, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Somewhere Crete*

sony dsc009131 by Ricardo Mangual, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Goniais, Creta, Grecia*

sony dsc009570 by Ricardo Mangual, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Goniais, Creta, Grecia*

sony dsc010044 by Ricardo Mangual, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Crete*

stitched panorama011615 by Ricardo Mangual, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Crete*

sony dsc007247 by Ricardo Mangual, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Crete(Greece)*

sony dsc008153 by Ricardo Mangual, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Tympaki, south Crete, 2011








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malevizi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perama, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mirabello gulf, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agioi Deka, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panayia Odegetria monastery, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, near minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Vassiliki village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Venerato, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutra village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panayia Odegetria monastery, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Venerato, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tympaki, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malevizi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrokastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tympaki, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panayia Odegetria monastery, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tympaki, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dikti Cave, Lassithi, Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Douliana, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panayia Odegetria monastery, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perama, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tympaki, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perama, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Askifou village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Aspro village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malevizi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Venerato, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, view from minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tympaki, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agioi Deka, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Aspro village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perama, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agioi Deka, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, archaeological site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, archaeological site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Venerato, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perama, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Venerato, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, archaeological site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tympaki, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agioi Deka, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perama, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, archaeological site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tympaki, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, archaeological site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Douliana, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tympaki, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, archaeological site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tympaki, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kapetaniana, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Aspro village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perama, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, archaeological site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tympaki, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, archaeological site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, view from archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asomatos village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Megala Chorafia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, archaeological site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, archaeological site, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Meronas village, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Askifou village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, archaeological site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perama, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tympaki, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, archaeological site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kosifou canyon, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perama, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vlachiana, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mirabello gulf, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Perama, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perama, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, archaeological site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perama, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tympaki, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kefalas, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agioi Deka, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minosan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Venerato, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutra village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

* Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minosan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kokkino Chorio village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Askifou village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, archaeological site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, near archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lakki village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kapetaniana, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, view from minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, view from minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asomatos village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tympaki, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Venerato, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Venerato, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vouves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Chania, west Crete, 2011








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Asomatos village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Venerato, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panayia Odegetria monastery, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, archaeological site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perama, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Ioannis, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, view from minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panayia Odegetria monastery, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vouves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, near minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Traostalos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Venerato, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vouves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

_*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*_








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Venerato, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrondas, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfakia, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vouves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Ioannis, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vouves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Almyrida, west Crete, 2010








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asomatos village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mirabello gulf, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Rethymno, west Crete, 2011








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arolithos village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Goudouras village, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Krassi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cliffs near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Traostalos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, near Rethymno, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kellaria village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Krassi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kellaria village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Kissamos, west Crete, 2010








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vouves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mirabello gulf, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Fourni, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Goudouras village, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tympaki, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Krassi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mirabello gulf, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Goudouras village, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kellaria village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Vassiliki village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tympaki, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mirabello gulf, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Fourni, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Krassi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Katalagari, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Goudouras village, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fourni, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gaidourofas, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mirabello gulf, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Smari, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011








*my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Goudouras village, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, near Rethymno, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mirabello gulf, east Crete, 2012 * 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Venerato, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, near minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panayia Odegetria monastery, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mirabello gulf, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perama, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Megala Chorafia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Dimitros, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kellaria village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mirabello gulf, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Goudouras village, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vouves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, near Rethymno, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kellaria village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fourni, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mirabello gulf, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malevizi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Krassi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Mirabello gulf, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Heraklion, Crete, 2014








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kellaria village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Goudouras village, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Krassi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kellaria village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Traostalos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mirabello gulf, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and Flowers of Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kokkini Hani, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, archaeological site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutra village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kournas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Metochi, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, near archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kournas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Korakias, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutra village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Goudouras village, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Metochi, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Vouves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kokkini Hani, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Stalis, near Malia, 2012








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Goudouras village, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutra village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrondas, near minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vouves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Smari, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Plants and flowers of Crete








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, view from minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kokkini Hani, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Achladia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Fotini southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Achladia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mirabello gulf, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, view from minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Smari, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Achladia, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Smari, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panayia Kera monastery, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Goudouras village, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kournas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kounopidiana, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Metochi, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Metochi, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, near minoan site, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, archaeological site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Achladia, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Meronas village, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kounopidiana, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Melidoni cave, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Goudouras village, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zoniana village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Kavros, west Crete, 2011








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agioi Deka, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotini southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Krassi village, east Crete, 2012*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Askifou village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*End of Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kounopidiana, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, near minoan site, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Zoniana village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamitsi, west Crete, 2010 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Metochi, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Metochi, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Platanias, west Crete, 2010








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agioi Deka, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Chania, west Crete, 2011








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Milia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fourni, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Goudouras village, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Achladia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Plants and flowers of Crete








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my sh


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zoniana village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near minoan site of Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perama, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Smari, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamitsi, west Crete, 2010 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vouves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vouves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, near minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perama, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Psiloritis mountain, central Crete, 2014 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutra village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Milia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gaidourofas, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, near minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotini southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mirabello gulf, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zaros village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zoniana village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, near minoan site, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, near archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near palace of Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, inside venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, near minoan site, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Smari, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fourni, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Chania, west Crete, 2010








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos cave, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Milia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Goudouras village, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near minoan palace, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roadside shrines of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zoniana village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perama, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, near minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, archaeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos cave, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, near minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panayia Kera monastery, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, near minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos cave, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Metochi, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotini southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Achladia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zaros village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panayia Kera monastery, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Metochi, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perama, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kastelli, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, near minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrokastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Knossos, minoan palace, 2014








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perama, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zoniana village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamitsi, west Crete, 2010 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*4








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamitsi, west Crete, 2010 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zoniana village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, near minoan site, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mirabello gulf, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiriaki, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zoniana village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kournas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotini southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, near minoan site, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zoniana village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, near minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Eleftherna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Achladia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## UHW

*Klisidi, Crete, Greece *


Obraz 034 (2) by Michał D., on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, archeological site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vouves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kounopidiana, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutra village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Smari, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, near minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kissamos, west Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kounopidiana, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, near minoan site, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Zaz965

pardon me, I would like to show this interesting graphic about Crete


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

^^Thanks - interesting combination. You can see that Crete is not so small. It is the 5th largest island in the Mediterranean and 11 in Europe.

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Melidoni cave, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Smari, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zoniana village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vouves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutra village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zaros village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutra village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Psiloritis mountain, central Crete, 2014 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Smari, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near minoan palace, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, near minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, near minoan site, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Milatos cave, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiriaki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutra village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agioi Deka, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*End of Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zaros village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Melidoni cave, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shotAgia


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kournas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zoniana village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kounopidiana, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Goudouras village, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## namduyin22

Katarzyna DJ said:


> *Crete* ([url]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greek_languageGreek[/URL]: Κρήτη, _Kr�ti_ [url]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Help:IPA_for_Greek['kriti][/URL]; [url]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ancient_GreekAncient Greek[/URL]: Κρήτη, _Krḗtē_) is the largest and most populous of the [url]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greek_islandsGreek islands[/URL], the [url]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_islands_in_the_Mediterraneanfifth[/URL]-largest island in the [url]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mediterranean_SeaMediterranean Sea[/URL], and one of the 13 [url]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modern_regions_of_Greeceadministrative regions of Greece[/URL]. The capital and the largest city of Crete is [url]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HeraklionHeraklion[/URL]. It forms a significant part of the economy and cultural heritage of Greece while retaining its own local cultural traits (such as its own [url]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mantinadapoetry[/URL], and [url]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cretan_musicmusic[/URL]). Crete was once the center of the [url]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minoan_civilizationMinoan civilization[/URL] (_circa_ 2700�1420 BC), which is currently regarded as the earliest recorded [url]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Civilizationcivilization[/URL] in [url]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EuropeEurope[/URL].[url]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crete#cite_note-Ancient_Crete-1[1][/URL] (From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) *Georgioupoli, St. Nicholas chapelle, 2009 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my shot


 Up lên hộ thớt, nếu có nhu cầu in ấn alo/zalo e số 0912.912.658 nhé


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotini southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Richtis gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## baderman

Katarzyna DJ said:


> Thanks for the correction! You're right. I do not geotag my photos, so sometimes a mistake may happen.


No problem . I've spent there quite a bit of time, so I was able to correct. Keep up the good work!  :cheers:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## baderman

Katarzyna DJ said:


> *Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*
> ...
> my shot


Another place where I've spent some (nice) time. Additionally - on most of Your photos are made in similar years we've been there (with my family). The more photos I see in this thread, the more I'm getting sure we've met somewhere on Cretan route .


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Psiloritis mountain, central Crete, 2014 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agioi Deka, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Metochi, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pervolakia gorge, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Achladia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vouves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zoniana village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos cave, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zoniana village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Fotini southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agioi Deka, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Aptera, west Crete, 2010








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, central Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fourni, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zoniana village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zoniana village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perama, minoan site, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, old monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, minoan site, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zaros village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Marathi village, west crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agioi Deka, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zaros village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## calatravavx

*Old mosque in Rethymno, Crete.*

Old mosque in Rethymno, Crete. by IOANNIS ATHANASAKIS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Plakias, Crete, Greece*

Plakias, Crete, Greece by Florian M, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Heraklio, Crete.*

Heraklio, Crete. by IOANNIS ATHANASAKIS, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kokkini Hani, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Achladia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Perama, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, near minoan site, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zoniana village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, minoan site, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Korakias, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, near minoan site, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalami, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zoniana village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kastelli, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, near minoan site, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Psiloritis mountain, central Crete, 2014 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, near minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perama, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perama, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Askifou village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zoniana village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zoniana village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Psiloritis mountain, central Crete, 2014 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zoniana village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kellaria village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Goudouras village, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Metochi, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, near minoan site, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near minoan palace, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vouves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Korakias, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perama, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zoniana village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotini southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Shrine in Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agioi Deka, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chryssoskalitissa, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mouri village, near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Milia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zoniana village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos cave, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Achladia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, near minoan site, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zoniana village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zaros village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

​*Vouves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kournas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Nugoro18

Crete is stunning, I was there last summer


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zaros village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Psiloritis mountain top, central Crete, 2014 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fourni, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kournas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sarakinas gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Rethymno, west Crete, 2011








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, near minoan site, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Metochi, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, minoan site, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Melidoni cave, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## herrrabarbar

(100,000 posts later the mystery still leaves unsolved. Is anyone other than OP posted the picture from Crete? We may never know.)


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

herrrabarbar said:


> (100,000 posts later the mystery still leaves unsolved. Is anyone other than OP posted the picture from Crete? We may never know.)


What mystery are you writing about? I do not really understand. I use a reporter's way of photographing, so I bring about 50,000 from each trip. I still have some left.

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## herrrabarbar

Katarzyna DJ said:


> ^^I think I understand your remarks and doubts. But - it's much better to rest with a camera in my hand than lying on a deck chair under an umbrella. It's probably the whole mystery.


Sure, whatever floats your boat  sorry if I was a bit cocky yesterday.


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kournas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## anushkasharma

*Picture*

Nice picture


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamitsi, west Crete, 2010 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zaros village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ Nice, with the mountains in the background.


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Melidoni cave, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*









my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vouves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zoniana village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2017*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotini southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vouves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, near minoan site, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Metochi, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vouves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Melidoni cave, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zaros village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni vllage, east Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos cave, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perama, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tripiti, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lassithi plateau - view from Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Zaros village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mirabello gulf, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zoniana village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rizinia, minoan site, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tripiti, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tripiti, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zoniana village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tripiti, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, near minoan site, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rizinia, minoan site, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Metochi, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoam site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Excellent shot!


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos cave, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rizinia, minoan site, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Smari, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tripiti, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near minoan palace, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylissos, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Smari, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Smari, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Linoperamata, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Nirou Chani, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotini southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rizinia, minoan site, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Smari, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Smari, minoan site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Smari, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tripiti, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vouves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zaros village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perama, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tripiti, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Skyprince

So awesome !! I wish there will be direct flight from Dubai/Doha/ Southeast Asia straight to Heraklion soon :cheers:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

^^I wish you to be able to see Crete with your own eyes!

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, near minoan site, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tripiti, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Smari, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tripiti, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perama, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Smari, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tripiti, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zaros village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrokastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Melidoni cave, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Traostalos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 201*1








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrokastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vitzlovrisis, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near minoan palace, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, near minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Smari, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perama, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gaidourofas, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vitzlovrisis, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Plants and flowers of Crete








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrokastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vitzlovrisis, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panayia Kera monastery, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near minoan palace, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, near minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kournas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Achladia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kournas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrokastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vitzlovrisis, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Smari, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotini southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near minoan palace, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vouves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vitzlovrisis, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perama, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zaros village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Achladia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Metochi, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Traostalos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Achladia, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

_*Dogs of Crete*_








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, near minoan site, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tripiti, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vitzlovrisis, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Smari, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Traostalos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, near minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Heraklion, Crete, 2014








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Smari, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Achladia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vouves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx

*Snowy landscape in Psiloritis mountain Crete*

Snowy landscape in Psiloritis mountain Crete by IOANNIS ATHANASAKIS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Elounda, Crete*

Elounda, Crete. by IOANNIS ATHANASAKIS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Plaka, elouda, crete*

Plaka, elouda, crete. by IOANNIS ATHANASAKIS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Agios Nikolaos, Crete*

Agios Nikolaos, Crete. by IOANNIS ATHANASAKIS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Spinaloga, plaka, elouda*

Spinaloga, plaka, elouda. by IOANNIS ATHANASAKIS, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Metochi, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rodakino village, southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kournas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Achladia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## citysquared

boy you really love Crete.


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perama, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Achladia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agioi Deka, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Achladia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, near minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vassliki, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zaros village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot​


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Praissos, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Smari, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Rethymno, west Crete, 2010








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*0








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, south Crete, minoan palace 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Traostalos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tripiti, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kournas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2*010








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos cave, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Chalasmenos, 2012








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Plants and flowers of Crete








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

* Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perama, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zaros village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli old monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, view from minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Fodele, central Crete, 2012








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panayia Kera monastery, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kounopidiana, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cheretiana, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zaros village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, near minoan palace, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Traostalos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotini southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kosifou canyon, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Pyrgos Myrtos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Goudouras village, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aspro village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Melidoni cave, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vitzlovrisis, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Achladia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rizinia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pervolakia gorge, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aretiou monastery, east, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Achladia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Istro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Axos village, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panasos, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Korakias, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kournas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Melidoni cave, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Psiloritis mountain, central Crete, 2014 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agioi Deka, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, underwater, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Chania, west Crete, 2011








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zoniana village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerokampos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Achladia, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Roussolakkos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kastelli, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Askifou village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Bosquedasfaias

Why are you posting old photos?


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalami, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Katalagari, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rizinia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan site, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalami, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zaros village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kapetaniana, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rizinia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kefalas, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerokampos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerokampos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Douliana, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Askifou village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lakki village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Azoria, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dikti Cave, Lassithi, Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerokampos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyromouri, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Krassi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Sissi, east Crete, 2010








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotini southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, near minoan site, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, minoan site, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Plakias, south Crete, 2014








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotini southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalami, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zoniana village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Prophitis Ilias, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## vrslzrc313

와, 정말 아름다운 도시입니다.


----------



## vrslzrc313

조만간 그곳에 사는 사람들은 얼마나 많은 돈을 가지고 있습니까?


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

vrslzrc313 said:


> 조만간 그곳에 사는 사람들은 얼마나 많은 돈을 가지고 있습니까?


크레타 주민의 임금 또는 호텔에서 레저 관광객의 가격을 의미합니까?


*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerokampos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*White Mountains, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot
...


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## top institution

Check the video from last week : 
Very good beach and very nice weather


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zou village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, near minoan site, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrondas, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Megala Chorafia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Syvritos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zaros village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Vassiliki village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kastelli, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, near minoan site, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, near minoan site, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pefkos, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot

my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fourni, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotini southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zeus cave, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, near minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kournas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Meronas village, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2*014








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Melidoni cave, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perama, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, near Rethymno, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ravdoucha village, west Crete, 2011 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Goudouras village, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, archaeological site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010







*
my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Neapoli, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoa*n palace, central Crete, 2014








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rapaniana village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livadia village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mirabello gulf, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livadia village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samonas village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Plepi

Katarzyna DJ said:


> *Crete* (Greek: Κρήτη, _Kríti_ ['kriti]; Ancient Greek: Κρήτη, _Krḗtē_) is the largest and most populous of the Greek islands, the fifth-largest island in the Mediterranean Sea, and one of the 13 administrative regions of Greece. The capital and the largest city of Crete is Heraklion. It forms a significant part of the economy and cultural heritage of Greece while retaining its own local cultural traits (such as its own poetry, and music). Crete was once the center of the Minoan civilization (_circa_ 2700–1420 BC), which is currently regarded as the earliest recorded civilization in Europe.[1]
> 
> (From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)
> 
> *Georgioupoli, St. Nicholas chapelle, 2009*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my shot


Nice, love this one.


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni cave, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, near minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Natasza K

I have been there two months ago. I love Crete!


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plants and flowers of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Cats of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kokkini Hani, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Thriptis mountains, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini gorge, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Itanos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalami, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dogs of Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livadia village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Vassiliki village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anemosphilia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petras, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014







*
my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aspro village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Monastiraki, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amnissos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Megala Chorafia, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Marathi village, west crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perama, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerokampos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourtaliotiko gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kastellos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Sophia cave, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfentoni cave, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Zakros gorge, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aspro village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, near minoan site, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kounopidiana, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Amari Dam, east Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Exopoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 20*14








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotini southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, near Malia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ravdoucha village, west Crete, 2011 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Imbros gorge, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot

my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Katholikou monastery, near Chania, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fres village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kastelli, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vitzlovrisis, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kastelli, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kastelli, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vitzlovrisis, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot

my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kastelli, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kastelli, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vitzlovrisis, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mirtos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kastelli, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kastelli, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vitzlovrisis, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskokefalo, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskokefalo, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kastelli, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vitzlovrisis, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kastelli, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Rethymno, west Crete, 2010








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vitzlovrisis, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vitzlovrisis, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vitzlovrisis, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vitzlovrisis, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskokefalo, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vitzlovrisis, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kastelli, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas minoan site, east Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tsoutsouros village, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vitzlovrisis, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phourni, minoan cemetery, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vitzlovrisis, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskokefalo, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, archeological site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chiona village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tsoutsouros village, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vitzlovrisis, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tsoutsouros village, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, archeological site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Plakias, south Crete, 2014








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tsoutsouros village, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vitzlovrisis, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Kn*ossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas minoan site, east Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vitzlovrisis, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas minoan site, east Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chiona village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas minoan site, east Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chiona village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas minoan site, east Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, archeological site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas minoan site, east Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerakari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas minoan site, east Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerakari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerakari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tsoutsouros village, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Katholikou monastery, near Chania, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerakari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, archeological site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerakari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chiona village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tsoutsouros village, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vitzlovrisis, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chiona village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, archeological site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Polyrrhenia, minoan site, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Priniatikos Pyrgos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chiona village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chiona village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tsoutsouros village, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kastelli, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, *2014








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chiona village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agathia village, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerakari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agathia village, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chiona village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerakari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chiona village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerakari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerakari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Salazar Rick

Really nice and interesting places!!!


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chiona village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete*, 2011








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx

*Almyrida village, Chania, Crete *

Cretan village by Ioannis Koutroubakis, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerakari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mirtos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chalasmenos, minoan site, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tsoutsouros village, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Akoumia, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot

my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010







*
my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tympaki, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 * 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tsoutsouros village, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerakari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agathia village, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 * 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tsoutsouros village, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chiona village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Juktas, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my skot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot

my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari minoan site, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, minoan site, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Karfi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 * 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mirtos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010








my shot
*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 * 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 * 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mirtos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agathia village, east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot

my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chiona village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*










my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotini southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Itanos, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerakari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chiona village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mirtos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 =*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerakari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chiona village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chiona village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

_*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*_








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 * 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chamaizi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 * 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerakari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 * 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 * 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 * 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 * 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vrysses, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 * 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Petres, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asproulianos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, near minoan site, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asproulianos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asproulianos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asproulianos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Driros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 * 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asproulianos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 * 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asproulianos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asproulianos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zominthos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerakari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asproulianos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010







*
my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asproulianos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 * 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kandanos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asproulianos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021  *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012







*
my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lasaia, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Foinix, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shott


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 * 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asproulianos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 * 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vamos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chiona village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna Lake, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, minoan site, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerakari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, minoan site, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kandanos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 * 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asproulianos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asproulianos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 * 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asproulianos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010








my shot
*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chrysolakkos, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerani, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 * 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 * 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asproulianos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chochlakies village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Archanes, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 * 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my sh


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 * 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalathas, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tsoutsouros village, south Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Margarites, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournes, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Alikampos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Epano Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*







hot
my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fournou Korifi, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anogeia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 * 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asproulianos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gerakari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asproulianos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 * 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 * 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Pyrgos Myrtos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 * 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 * 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asproulianos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 * 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021








my shot
*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kandanos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asproulianos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asproulianos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalamaki, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asproulianos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021







*
my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asproulianos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, near Chania 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asproulianos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kolymvari, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017








shot of my Friend*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asproulianos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asproulianos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chiona village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asproulianos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sougia, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Episkopi, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asproulianos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotini southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skaleta, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Chania, west Crete, 2010








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stalis, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Goudouras village, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014







*
my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Eirini, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asproulianos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asproulianos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Maleme, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavros village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Fodele, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Melidoni village, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Stavromenos, central Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan palace ruins, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Bali, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan palace ruins, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan palace ruins, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gortys, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Armenoi, minoan necropoly, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan palace ruins, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavoussi, west Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010








my shot*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asproulianos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gorthys, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan palace ruins, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan palace ruins, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Souda, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Afrata village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan palace ruins, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan palace ruins, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Almyrida, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kamilari village, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan palace ruins, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lyssos, south-west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kritsa village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vathypetro, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotini southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lentas village, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan palace ruins, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asproulianos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kommos, minoan site, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asproulianos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotini southwest Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Mochlos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan palace ruins, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Argyroupoli, west Crete. 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan palace ruins, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asproulianos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*
Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Plaka bay, underwater, south-west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my sho


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanes, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Limin Hersonissou, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Damnoni, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan palace ruins, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ferma village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Milatos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spili, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Eleftherna, minoan site, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asproulianos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Makry Gialos, minoan site, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aptera, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan site, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan palace ruins, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Dramia, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Marina, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, minoan site, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Aradaina gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 * 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Vai, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Malia, minoan palace ruins, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asproulianos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada, minoan site, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gazi, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 * 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lato, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Myrthos, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gouves village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Zakros village, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sitia, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Lygaria, central Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Gournia, minoan ruins, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Asproulianos village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Tylisos, minoan site, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Zakros, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Anissaras, central Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Palaikastro, minoan site, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Heraklion, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------

